# Does My German Shepherd Look Mixed W/ Wolf?



## ImAti0n (Jan 21, 2010)

I just adopted my German Shepherd from a German Shepherd rescue that I volunteer with. He is by far the best dog I could ever ask for. Anyways my question is do you think he looks like a possible wolf mix? I will attach pictures for you all to see.

Almost every day I get compliments on the way he looks and I have had tons of people ask if he was a wolf. Other people have said he looks like he is mixed with Akita or Belgian Malinois. I don't have the money right now to fork over for a DNA test so I want to see what all of you guys and gals have to say.

He is a rather large German Shepherd weighing about 95 lbs. He has a big head and unusal markings on his paws. Although he is a "sable" German Shepherd so that may be what his markings are from.
Anyways here are the pictures, all input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

He looks like a regular sable GSD to me.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Nope, no wolf... or Akita or Malinois, looks like an absolutely gorgeous purebred sable GSD! Congrats on your new adoptee!

My guess is the comments are largely because people aren't used to sables. I got a lot of similar ones on my last sable foster dog.

ETA: The markings on his paws are what is called "penciling". You see it on bicolor GSDs as well as sables.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

It is highly unlikely that there is any wolf or Akita or Malinois in your pretty boy. The markings on his toes are nothing at all unusual for a sable German Shepherd - it's called toe pencilling.


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

I see a beautiful dark sable GSD. This guy is pure GSD. Congratulations on adopting him! Love those "pencil toe" markings on his feet. There are lots of folks here with gorgeous sable GSDs that get that wolf comment too.


----------



## ImAti0n (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Yeah he is a lovely dog. He is obedient, knows his commands, not to hyper and not to lazy. The perfect dog.


----------



## ImAti0n (Jan 21, 2010)

Also as a side note, when I started fostering him he was severely under weight, all his ribs were visible and his spine. He was neglected and abused big time. He came from Devore, CA. Anyways since then we have transformed him into a beautiful healthy dog.


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

He sounds like a fantastic dog. How lucky you are to have found him! What's his name?


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Check out this thread to see all the crazy things people think our dogs are...
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1281222&page=1&nt=6&fpart=1


----------



## ImAti0n (Jan 21, 2010)

> Originally Posted By: MetalsmithHe sounds like a fantastic dog. How lucky you are to have found him! What's his name?


His name is Theo. The rescue named him that when they got him the day he was supposed to be euthanized at the shelter he was at. Since then he responds well to Theo so I'm not going to change his name.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

I never would have thought he was anything but a sable GSD.

No wolf that I can see....Very handsome fellow.


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

Here's some info on coat colors GSD Color . Scroll down and check out the pictures of the sable dogs. Also check out this page with illustrations and info on all the GSD types. GSD breed types The dark sable coat is common to DDR and Czech dogs.


----------



## ImAti0n (Jan 21, 2010)

> Originally Posted By: MetalsmithHere's some info on coat colors GSD Color . Scroll down and check out the pictures of the sable dogs. Also check out this page with illustrations and info on all the GSD types. GSD breed types The dark sable coat is common to DDR and Czech dogs.


Thanks I will check it out.


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

Well, Theo may have may have had a rough start, but he's in good home with someone who loves him. Poor guy, he certainly deserves a happy ending! Bless you for rescuing him!


----------



## ImAti0n (Jan 21, 2010)

> Originally Posted By: MetalsmithWell, Theo may have may have had a rough start, but he's in good home with someone who loves him. Poor guy, he certainly deserves a happy ending! Bless you for rescuing him!


Thank you. I don't believe in buying from a breeder. There's so many GSDs out there that need a home/ second life with a loving family.


----------



## RubySlippers (Apr 19, 2007)

My girl is a sable too and she looks just like Theo. When she was a puppy out walking in plazas and places, people would even reprimand me or whisper hateful things like "SHE'S NOT supposed to have that wolf!!"







So silly... 

He's gorgeous! And I love the little toes marks too- my Ruby has them too. When people are nice I readily tell them she is "sable" and run my hand the opposite direction of her coat so they can see the light undercoat and they say "ooh!"







and then I tell them how sweet she is and they pet her...and they leave smarter


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

here is my "wolf" that looks alot like your 'wolf' )))










He is stunning by the way, and lucky you found him ))


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: pupresq ETA: The markings on his paws are what is called "penciling". You see it on bicolor GSDs as well as sables.


That's what penciling is...I often wondered. Thanks!

Beautiful Sable, btw


----------



## ImAti0n (Jan 21, 2010)

> Originally Posted By: JakodaCD OAhere is my "wolf" that looks alot like your 'wolf' )))
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful dog.

And thanks everyone!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

No wolf, just a lovely sable boy....

_____________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Handsome sable!


----------



## ImAti0n (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

